# Looking for Inexpensive Digitizing Services



## rags16 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hello folks,

Can any of you recommend an embroidery digitizer that you guys trust?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I am not sure I would mix trust and inexpensive with digitizing.


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

rags16 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Can any of you recommend an embroidery digitizer that you guys trust?





Two things stick in my head about embroidery designs that I was told long ago:

1) a quality stitchout always starts with a quality design

2) if you put crap in .... expect crap to stitch out

I don't think you should be looking for a cheap digitizer ..... plenty of those around and to be honest, with many of them even a cheap price is too high considering the quality of work they produce.

What you really want to find is a reasonably priced digitizer. One who charges a fair price for good quality work.

I do most of my own digitizing so am not really up on which digitizers are reasonably price but you could try:

www.360emb.com
Custom Embroidery Digitizing by Terradon Embroidery
Award Winning Custom Digitzing

Don't know their prices but do know that others praise their work.

Just as a side note, apparently there have been some embroiderer's who have had their credit card numbers stolen and used for illegal purposes after paying some overseas digitizers for design work. As always [not just with embroidery], be very careful who you give your credit card number to.

Bob


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

Good Morning......

I use Vitor.......he has done good work for me and my customers have been very pleased with the designs......he is reasonable and quite easy to work with.
His email addy is:
[email protected]

He has a website and frequently posts on Screenprinters.net forum....

If you have any questions on him or his work, feel free to email me at
[email protected]
I will be happy to tell you more about him.

Margaret
Cutting Edge


----------



## jonty (Jan 4, 2008)

We are an embroidery business in Germany and I can tell you we have tried digitizers from all over the World only to be let down. Then quite by chance I found this one:- .thaipunch.co.th
They do a brilliant job at a very good price and even a 12 hour turnaround if you should need it. You can download some samples of their work from the site and see for yourself. We have used them for over 12 months now.
Hope this helps.
http://www.thaipunch.com/


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You may also want to check out artworksource.com


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Fawn Industries Inc. and Fawn Embroidery Punching Services Inc.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

I use Butler Digitizing in CA. Their digitizing that they have done for me has been pretty much flawless. They are $6 per 1,000 stitches, and provide you a jpg of the sewout and well as color change chart when they send the file. As far as I'm concerned, that's as good as it's going to get.


----------



## Kisskrazed (Jan 12, 2007)

I can digitize your designs as well. send me a PM & we can discuss further if interested.


----------

